# radial arm saw



## windows20 (7 Apr 2009)

hi all 

need some help again  .does any 1 have a jig of some kind to cut mitres,so i dont have to keep moving the arm. 

thanks 
andy


----------



## mailee (7 Apr 2009)

Andy, just make one by using a couple of lengths of MDF or Ply the same height as your fence with a hinge at one end. Attach a length of timber to the top with holes drilled in at the angles you require and screw this to the tops of the fence. Alternatively if it is just one angle you want make a false bed with the fence set at an angle on it. HTH. :wink:


----------



## windows20 (8 Apr 2009)

hi mailee
did think of that but my fence is only 3/4 thick.so do i need to make my fence bigger or am i missing something,

thanks 
andy


----------



## mailee (8 Apr 2009)

Hello Andy, Yes make the fence just slightly higher than the original one so that the spacing piece can fit over the top of it. I have been out all night otherwise I would have taken a picture of the one I made for mine. If you are still in doubt I can take a shot tomorrow for you. :wink:


----------



## windows20 (9 Apr 2009)

hi mailee

that will be great if you could.i will be putting a new top on next week so that will help alot.

thanks
andy


----------



## mailee (10 Apr 2009)

Hi Andy. Sorry it is a little later than I stated but I had to clear a space on the RAS table to show you the jigs. Anyway here they are for you to see. 





I use this one for 45 degree angles. It is mounted on a square board and can be reversed left or right.




This one I use for varying angles. The back of the jig is clamped against the fence and the rail on the top has holes drilled into it for whatever angle I want. If I need a new angle I have never cut before I just drill a new hole in the top rail. Simple but effective. If the timber I am cutting is higher than the fences I just clamp it to the fence to stop any movement. Using this method means that you don't have to keep moving the RAS arm and risking it moving out of adjustment for a true 90 degrees. As you probably know that is the biggest problem with the RAS so the less it is moved the better. I do still regularly check the setting and make sure it is always cutting a true 90 degrees. HTH. :wink:


----------



## windows20 (16 Apr 2009)

hi
thanks for the pics mailee just finnished of my table and made a jig just like yours and it works a treat.will get some pics done tomorrrow post up


thanks again 
andy


----------



## windows20 (17 Apr 2009)

hi

just a thanks to mailee here is the 1 i made still got to tinker with it abit but it still saves me a lot of messing about marking.



[/img]


----------



## mailee (17 Apr 2009)

Glad to see you got it sorted Andy. Also glad to be of help. That is what we are here for mate. :wink:


----------

